# Wow, nothing here from Utah or Colorado?



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Sad knowing all the riding that is in Utah and Colorado nobody has been posting here. I am wanting to ride in Utah pretty badly. Brice Canyon sounds incredible to me.
As for Colorado I am wanting to ride the tour of the moon ride. I almost drove it when I was back there last summer. (my inlaws live in Montrose.) 
I know there is so much more in those two states. A lifetime of riding. Would never have to leave either state.
What do you all think?


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Take a 3 day weekend and start with Tour of the Moon, then the next day head east and over the Grand Mesa to Delta, then the last day either retrace the Grand Mesa ride or ride Delta to Grand Junction. You'll have memories to talk about. :thumbsup:


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

RtR Pir8 said:


> Take a 3 day weekend and start with Tour of the Moon, then the next day head east and over the Grand Mesa to Delta, then the last day either retrace the Grand Mesa ride or ride Delta to Grand Junction. You'll have memories to talk about. :thumbsup:


I have been to that area a couple of times but never to ride. (My inlaws live in Montrose.) I would love to ride Tour of the Moon. Actually I would like to ride any of those that you mentioned. Like you said ride them all. Thanks for the list.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

The descent from Grand Mesa north down to Mesa is @ 5,000 ft, well worth doing. Then, you get a short but nice ride through canyon country back to I-70.

Paradox valley is cool heading into Utah and Montrose is just north of the San Juans, plenty of nice terrain down there. You have no shortage of options.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Last summer I noticed the old highway I believe between Canyon City and Montrose. It was broken up in a few places but would have made for a great cycling route. Unfortunately there were no services for very long periods. I would worry about people way out there. It would take a lot to put it back but wow what a trip it would make. I have to double check the area where this old road is.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Nope it was east of green river. There was a lot of it though. would make for a great ride if there was places along the way to stop and resupply.


----------

